# Naruto 654 Discussion Thread



## Fay (Oct 29, 2013)

Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Predict away


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

TnJ ends. Bijuus free, or Madara shows his face.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito takes Naruto's hand......in marriage.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2013)

Madara finally comes in to save this manga.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 29, 2013)

Another Tnj chapter. Obito denies at the end of chapter


----------



## KyubiiMode (Oct 29, 2013)

Next chapter obito will change his way to alliance side
and madara try to absorb juubi from obito


----------



## gershwin (Oct 29, 2013)

Its gonna fit into 2 chapters. Obito has more unnesesary flashbacks, some Naruto wanking - how he is better in everything, then he accepts the hand. Madara interfere and kills him. Hashirama realizes that all this time he was fighting a clone. The end of chapter.
Next one - Obito manages to go into kamuiland and throw Kakashi out on battlefield and says few words to him, probably Naruto wanking again. Then he dies there, in kamuiland thinking about how he will meet Rin finaly.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 29, 2013)

end of tnj , something with bijuu's and madara takes over with trump card !


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito, do me this one favor: Take Naruto's hand with a smile, then cut off his fucking head.


Be a Hokage, don't sway from your path.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Juubi takes over and finally comes in to save this manga.



Fixed.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2013)

Obitos answer: "Many things happened... But I decided to protect the village and I will become hokage!"


----------



## Rosi (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito trolls and says 'fuck you' 
Oh god, that would be hilarious


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh gosh the TnJ and flashback combo is ... Gawd.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Situation 1: 
- TNJ Fails
- Madara / Hashirama / Kakashi return.
- Obito Death Inc


Situation 2:
- TNJ Works
- Madara Death Inc 

What I Want To See Regardless:
- Go away Edo Kages now please


----------



## Mofo (Oct 29, 2013)

Next chapter Obito joins the hokage race. Naruto, Sasuke and Kiba are pissed off because they'd have no chance against the Juubi Jinchuriki.


----------



## chan (Oct 29, 2013)

we will see some guylove between narubaws and that guy who just lost to good old TnJ or...we get back to hippie madara.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito ends up being TnJ'd.  Madara will probably show up at the end to fuck everything up.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito: Naruto I... I'm sorry for everything... 
Naruto: Shhhh.... Love means never having to say you're sorry


----------



## Mateush (Oct 29, 2013)

Rinnegan or Sharingan or new dojutsu;


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 29, 2013)

in a perfect world, Madara does the story and the readers a favor by interrupting it with a takeover.


----------



## RBL (Oct 29, 2013)

TNJ ENDS - obito revives neji


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 29, 2013)

Bullshit to expand upon this issue's bullshit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2013)

*Chapter 654 Prediction:*  ...........ah what the hay, TNJ Complete!


----------



## Abz (Oct 29, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> in a perfect world, Madara does the story and the readers a favor by interrupting it with a takeover.



i think the same 

madara intervening now would be perfect...

but Obito will be left defenceless...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2013)

It's time for the John Hurt moment.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2013)

Naruto wakes up, Part 2 was but a silly dream.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 29, 2013)

Like we don't know what's going to happen.   


  Naruto TNJ's Obito, he accepts his defeat, Madara kills him.  Sob story.......  take this manga and shove it up your ass Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 29, 2013)

Are we finally moving on? The Obito era must end.


----------



## Fay (Oct 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto wakes up, Part 2 was but a silly dream.



This and only this could save the manga at this point.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> It's time for the John Hurt moment.



(5) CNN's Jake Tapper exposes their bias during 2016 Election coverage "we need to win these states" - YouTube



I predict TNJ is successful, Kakashi comes back, and Obito and Kakashi use Susanoo


----------



## Xeros (Oct 29, 2013)

*654:
*

Naruto takes Obitos hand
70% flashbacks
United
End


----------



## King Jamal (Oct 29, 2013)

Meh chapter, listen to my take on it (turn up your sound ;D) and listen to the king of reviews (5) CNN's Jake Tapper exposes their bias during 2016 Election coverage "we need to win these states" - YouTube


----------



## Xeros (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito joins Shinobi Alliance to defeat Madara, enuff said.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 29, 2013)

Im excited to what comes next though, Obito is about to get out of the way...its Madara time. Considering the pattern:

Itachi clashed ideals with Kabuto
Naruto clashed ideals with Obito

"i can understand you since we are alike"

This only leaves us with Sasuke to clash ideals with Madara, there is no way out. 

The majority of what was foreshadowed regarding Naruto's development has already happened by now, yet we have too much stuff about Sasuke to still come around.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2013)

there are 4 chapters till the end of the volume, I assume this "BS" will continue to chapter 657 at least.~.~


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2013)

Some old shit. Obito is redeemed, everyone is holdings hands, a rainbow shoots into the sky, Lee hugs Obito patting him on the back saying "You're a good man". Neji never existed. Dead bodies on the floor, everyone is stepping on them in order to get to Obito and hug him.

Madara sees the world is a nice place, he hugs Hashirama. Manga ends with Unicorns descending from the skies with angelic wings. What a lovely story.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2013)

Madara steps up and absorbs obito.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2013)

I demand an entire volume devoted to large scale combat, no text.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 29, 2013)

Honestly...the power levels are so ridiculous now, that I dont even feel like watching them fight.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 30, 2013)

Obito slaps the hand away.

Obito takes the hand. Madara intervenes in some way, hijacks the plot for himself.

Obito takes the hand. Sasuke doesn't approve of his clan murderer and attempts to slices him through when he becomes 'mortal' again. Naruto tries to come between them but gets sliced because Sasuke doesn't give a darn. *dun dun dun* evil Sasuke. This is his last chance.


----------



## Jad (Oct 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> I demand an entire volume devoted to large scale combat, no text.



I think it would be interesting to have a full on scale battle, sure not whole volume but a few chapters, with side characters teaming up. Not just Naruto and Sasuke, NOT EVEN the Edo Hokages.

You know what, screw it, just give me some original movesets from Gai and Lee. Throw some Tenten love as well~

Although, I still stand by my first point. Manga is ending, give the different fandoms some love. NOT TEAM 10!!!!


----------



## ch1p (Oct 30, 2013)

That chapter where Gai fought was awesome cool, also the ones where Kakashi and Obito fought. I'm 99% the anime will fuck it up though.


----------



## bach (Oct 30, 2013)

obito refuse the hand shake
he say that this is his ninja way with a calm face
so they turn back to the battlefield
kakashi came from kamui dimension and says :"obito you..."
obito's skin is cracking.

now obito can see everyone on the battlefield with the bijus alongside the ninjas.

madara vs ashirama
madara:" seems now is my turn. sorry ashirama, i have to go now.

obito is making handseals but he suddenly stop

madara appears bihind him.
madara:"it is time that I take what I deserve. the time for games is over!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Obito slaps the hand away.
> 
> Obito takes the hand. Madara intervenes in some way, hijacks the plot for himself.
> 
> Obito takes the hand. Sasuke doesn't approve of his clan murderer and attempts to slices him through when he becomes 'mortal' again. Naruto tries to come between them but gets sliced because Sasuke doesn't give a darn. *dun dun dun* evil Sasuke. This is his last chance.


ohh, now that would be interesting


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2013)

I think its time for madara to take the senjutsu from hashirama and take out obito and start his counter attack...

Madara will be telling sasuke a bed time story and he goes nuts again trying to kill everyone. Then hashirama tells him another and sasuke turns good. Then madara counters the story with another one and sasuke goes nuts again. Then hashirama counters an impales sasuke. Naruto screams nonononononono


----------



## Doge (Oct 30, 2013)

*Madara and Orochimaru will show themselves to be the true villains of Naruto.*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 30, 2013)

Ever since Kishi/Naruto had the interview/crossover with Shima/Toriko, I wanted him to give us the power levels we see in Toriko. 

Like Madara summoning 100 meteors, BM Naruto having country level punches, and etc. 

I hope we have a legit battle in the upcoming chapters with either Madara or Humanoid Juubi..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 30, 2013)

I predict we'll spend an entire chapter on Obito having another flashback, possibly featuring Minato this time.

In the end, he takes Naruto's hand.

But then, what happens after?

...!


----------



## Shakar (Oct 31, 2013)

Obito talks with Naruto for about 2 pages.
Obito flashback.

Naruto says more things like "You're like me!". 
Naruto flashbacks.
Feels.

Kakashi appears in the Bijuu plane (somehow). 
Him and Obito talk together. Obito forgives him (somehow).
Feels.

Obito finally takes Naruto's hand.
The two talk more.
Feels.

Suddenly, Obito has a pained expression on his face. Blood comes from his mouth.

The Bijuu plane disappears, everyone is back in the real world. Shocked reaction faces from Naruto, Kakashi and some random characters.

Final panel: Obito stabbed in the heart with a black rod..by Sage Mode Madara.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll quote Pirate's quote..  wait, that doesnt sound right 


The Pirate on Wheels said:


> My guess?
> 
> Ino is actively not broadcasting what's going on in white space.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 31, 2013)

- More TNJ
- Madara with the trump Card
- Everyone in suprised !


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2013)

Madara tries to use his trump card while Obito is weakened by Naruto's tnj
Oro manages to take control over him right before Madara can use it

*-Oro:* "now is your chance Sasuke. Will you do it or..."
*-Sasuke:* "I'll do it, but for my own purpose..."
*-Oro:* "kukuku..."

Sasuke uses Totsuka on Obito and seals him away.
Everybody is astonished

*-Sasuke:* "so with this we"ll be able to..."
*-Oro:* "as I told you Sasuke... With this power, You'll be able to see TOWKE!"

*-Juugo and co:* "Wtf?! Wren't TOWKE the kages?"

*-Sasuke:* "No need to waste more time in speeches, let's go "there", I'll explain you on the road..."
*-Sasuke:* "sorry Naruto. You've become pretty strong, I must admit it. But you're still a child with a childish dream..."
*-Naruto:* "what do you mean, you said yourself that..."
*-Sasuke:* "...that I wanted to become the "Hokage"? 

*-Sasuke:* "You misandustood me. Becoming the next kage of Konoha is your goal. Mine is greater: I'll be the 1st Kage that will rule the whole shinobi world. It's the only way to bring peace to it. Hatred comes from division, and only a dictator who controls everything can fix this. There will be one single village with a single authority: mine!"


*-Naruto:* "Whatever is your goal Sasuke, I won't let you go away with the juubi...."

As Naruto says that, Madara, Minato, Hiruzen and Tobirama jump in front of him, with manacing eyes. 

*-Oro, making an handseal:* "Do you really think you"ll be able to defeat those 4 monsters before we go away, Naruto?"


End of the chapter


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 31, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Madara tries to use his trump card while Obito is weakened by Naruto's tnj
> Oro manages to take control over him right before Madara can use it
> 
> *-Oro:* "now is your chance Sasuke. Will you do it or..."
> ...


Sounds too good. If this happens then i will rejoice. Everyone wants sauce to do something. Why would madara also try to stop naruto? He is not under oro's control


----------



## Jad (Oct 31, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Sounds too good. If this happens then i will rejoice. Everyone wants sauce to do something. Why would madara also try to stop naruto? He is not under oro's control



Not EVERYONE wants to see Sasuke do something...


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 31, 2013)

**SPOILER* NARUTO 656 LEAK FROM JAPAN, FULLY TRANSLATED*

One of kishi's editors is my cousin. Asked him to send me the link.



["Naruto 656 The war is over]

(Two hands are on the cover, naruto's Bijuu mode hand shaking Obito's Juubi hand. "the nine-tales and the ten-tales in concord")


NARUTO: It's okay obito *Lovingly embraces obito*

OBITO: I'm sorry naruto! I'll give back all the bijuu, return my Rin'negan and go to prison! I don't wanna be bad anymore

NARUTO: Next I am going to show you this book my sensei wrote. It's called the "tale of the utterly gutsy shinobi"! It's awesome.

OBITO: I'll use my sharingan to tease out any details.

NARUTO: Then I will show madara! The real one that is!

OBITO: Wait... Whut?

NARUTO: He doesn't like to read? Don't worry, I didn't either, at first bu-

OBITO: I DON'T FEEL HIS CHAKRA IN MY MIND! I FEEL EVERYONE ELSE'S BUT HIS!
*An eyelid appears above the white space, and opens up, revealing madara's mangekyou stigma*

MADARA: Surprise,bitches! *His voice emanating from the eye*

OBITO: How are you doing this! Aren't you still fighting hashirama! weren't you using rin'negan! What in the hell!

MADARA: Oh him? I beat him already, then everyone else stopped moving, I decide to genjutsu the juubi, and looky here!

OBITO: Wait, you beat him??!!! I thought you were equals?

MADARA: Huh? No, don't forget, I am way older than that guy. I thought out for years contengiencies and plans to kick his ass if I was ever in the position again, especially once I got mokuton and the rin'negan. I would only use susano'o until I got him all alone, and then bust out all of the doujutsu I had been working on. That's what I did inside of gedou mazou, combat training.

I hit him with a tsukuyomi while I was in rin'negan. He didn't even see it coming. Tobirama would have thought about it, but hashirama was a dunce, no matter how strong he was.
Now that I have his strength, what is he gonna do? That is what won for him in the first place.

Gotta thank that kabuto kid for resurrecting me like this.

Obito: You can use sharingan jutsu with rin'negan?

MADARA: Of course. I've been using susano'o this whole time, right? Did you think that I could only do it with susano'o? How does that make sense? Better yet, did you think I could only use susano'o? I am Uchiha Madara, I AM UCHIHA, I can use all of these douryouku. Every uchiha douryouku, every rikudou douryouku, All of it.

The fact that you can hear me now means you have been pulled into the dialog of kotoamatsukami, as soon as I end this discussion, you will be doing what I wish, and not even know it. Call this a final courtesy before I take over the world.

OBITO: The world? I thought you were going to use infinite tsukuyomi?

Madara: Nah, I just wanted to obtain the juubi. Why waste time in a dream world. everyone would still know it was fake on the inside.Instead, I will use this juubi for kotoamatsukami.

I can tell everyone to obey me, and live peacefully, and they will think that they came up with the brilliant idea. Fools. We won't be deluding ourselves in a false reality, yet, I will rule and they will obey. Anyhow, see you on the other side. When this eye closes, you will be under the effect of kotomamatsukami.
Obito, as juubi's host, you are stuck inside, as I used the power on him. And no one else inside here has the ocular power to break out and defeat me.

*Footsteps are heard, and feet are shown, each step begins darkening the white space with an inky black, slithering substance. Soon giant black snakes begin to appear. They all have sharingan.*

*sasuke appears from the chest down*

SASUKE: You didn't count me out did you?

NARUTO&OBITO: SASUKE!!!

MADARA: You can't beat me, boy... A lone uchiha with EMS? You weren't the only one who obtained that eye, kid. You hardly have enough power.

SASUKE: I didn't...
*sasuke's face is shown. He has orochimaru's markings above his eyes. His skin begins to darken, and the serpent's become dragons, writhing through the sky.*

MADARA: I HAVE INFINITE CHAKRA, YOU THINK SAGE MODE CAN STOP ME? HASHIRAMA HAD THAT!

*Sasuke's EMS RIPPLES and becomes a rin'negan, the dragons manifest it as well and start flying around sasuke.*

OROCHIMARU: *FROM INSIDE OF SASUKE* _I thought I would have had more time, more time to prepare... Who would have thought he would have taken advantage of our situation to preform fushi tensei on me and fully integrate with my body! now that he has possessed my mind, and taken all of my knowledge on sage mode and the rin'negan! There is no escape from here...Turns out he was a snake after all. Well, At least I can personally see his wind blowing and changing the world. He gave me that. kukuku..._

SASUKE: LET....ME...OUT!
[Can this new sasuke prove to be a match for madara, or is the edo tensei too much for him to overcome? Find out next week!]


----------



## navy (Oct 31, 2013)

You dont have to lie about your prediction/fanfiction, you know.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 31, 2013)

Kishimoto should just change editors...really:rofl


----------



## Kronin (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyway, the idea of Madara planning a Mugen Kotoamatsukami it's awesome!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 31, 2013)

*Disclaimer* this Is fan-fiction.

By now, I would expect everyone to have gotten that by the title. It's just advertising.

I really just wanted to talk about how dumb it was to leave madara outside.


----------



## MysteriousD (Oct 31, 2013)

Im sorry but this cant be right 

My *TOP SECRET LEAK* who washes Kishimoto's draws said that NARUTO through the use of a business suit, a knife, whatever that other stuff is in his left hand, and a poorly plastered image of his own face; would Absorb the other Bijuus in order to defeat SM Madara and give the Bijuus the peace they deserve.

He sent me a pic so you know *ITS LEGIT*
[sp][/sp]


----------



## NW (Oct 31, 2013)

What the fuck is this? 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> *Disclaimer* this Is fan-fiction.
> 
> By now, I would expect everyone to have gotten that by the title. It's just advertising.
> 
> I really just wanted to talk about how dumb it was to leave madara outside.


So you want Madara to get TnJed?


----------



## NW (Oct 31, 2013)

Obito refuses Naruto's TnJ and returns to the battlefield. 

Madara tries to use his trump card ad it's left as the cliffhanger.

Next chapter Obito trolls Madara and casts the Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ohh, now that would be interesting



It would make him look stupid.


----------



## Mayweather (Oct 31, 2013)

Something Sasuke or Kakashi related.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 31, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It would make him look stupid.


thats why I am joking


----------



## RBL (Nov 1, 2013)

Nex chapter :

Gai going eight gates


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 1, 2013)

the new villain

else where on the battlefield

hashirama: looks like my boy has converted your boy. plus 1 to team good guys

madara: doesn't matter. i see you have put on the earrings i gave you on your birthday. see this on my ears? with this, and the special dance i am making you do without you knowing, we will fuse our bodies and become the next ultimate fighter.

hashirama: wow, you really don't know how to be final villain do you madara? you just told me how to stop you. again.

*madara stares at the moon, and his sharingan breaks the veil of fictionality and sees reality. there his sharingan can hear the editors of kishi unsure about what to do with madara*

madara: GASP! what does a final villain have to do to get any recognition? time to do something drastic.

*once in a blue moon, a rinnegan user actually uses one of it's features. madara morphs his right arm into a laser gun. madara charges his laser, and the ghastly yellow glow grows bigger*

madara: this is rikudo's lighter. he used it to light the sun on fire. now i'll destroy the main character of this show

*hashirama goes to ino*

hashirama: here are the seals to make a super powerful barrier that fodders can learn in just a second. just transmit it to everyone and make sure the barrier defends from the beam.

*all the fodders perform the handsigns and a giant chakra wall is erected just to protect naruto from the beam attack. the fodders are tired out, and sacrificed their cloak to create the barrier, but they are happy to be useful*

madara: just kidding, look around the battlefield hashirama

*hashirama looks and sees susanos from the distance. it seems madara created wood clones and had them go to different parts of the battlefield. the susanos are performing handsigns..*

hashirama: oh no...
madara: oh yes. with this, i have to be final villain. i was left with no choice, how will they downplay me now? 
tobirama: see bro, i told you he was insane. i'll teleport some of these rocks. and so can the blonde guy
onoki: and i'll go ssj and blast some rocks too

*several meteors fall from the sky, and the good guys tries their best*

madara: well i charged this laser for a reason

*madara opens fire on some of his own meteors, blasting them into smaller bits of rocks that are on fire. now it is impossible to prevent any casualties from this attack. and fruther more, there is a second wave of meteors coming*

fodders: we're dead

back in the holy palace

*obito grabs naruto's hand*

obito: time to be a good guy

*obito remembers he has kamui, and kamuis the sky*

fodder: all is forgiven, hokage obito

*inside kamui land*

kakashi: jiraiya's sequel to the book about the gutsy ninja was pretty good. should have gave it to naruto, it would have made this fight go quicker. well i'm done rea...

*kakashi sees rocks in kamui land*

kakashi: oh heck no, i didn't stitch my wounds just to die to this

*kakashi kamuis kamui land into the real world. giant blocks, giant burning rocks, eyeballs in jars, and itachi's corpse destroys the battlefield, killing mostly everyone*

kakashi: looks like the mask has finally come off...ku ku ku

*a final panel is shown with kakashi's mouth mask slipping off, partially revealing a parasitic golden byakugan in his mouth*

kakashi: my true eye is hungry for some fruit


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 1, 2013)

Obito returns to the light side. Obito loses the body and feels his power fading. Naruto is getting cheered on by the alliance. As Sasuke says they need to deal with Madara now and goes to search for him on the field. Naruto and Minato confront Obito. Naruto wants to ask Obito one question. Why did he have to drag Sasuke into the mix of this war. Obito goes to explain before Madara interrupts with Hashirama being controlled by black rods and Rinnegan eyes. And Madara appears with Senjutsu markings. Stating after that huge fuck up. Its time to get things back on track first. He slams his hand on the floor and hundreds of Edo tensei coffins pop open. With  a scene back at the hide out with all the eyes gone. Sasuke sees the first edo tensei to emerge and its Uchiha Fugaku....Chapter end


----------



## Njaa (Nov 1, 2013)

TnJ continues, with maybe Maddy showing up for the cliffhanger. Still a bit too early in the volume for shit to get real so i'll go with the safe bet.


----------



## Mayweather (Nov 1, 2013)

Gai murks Obito with the eigth gate, killing two birds with one stone.

GG.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 3, 2013)

Obito takes Naruto's hand or someone saves him from getting Tnj'd

 it was to save the Alliance from Tenpen Chii

either way, I think Obito's time is coming to an end.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope Naruto rips Obito's heart out if he does not accept the Hand. And then proceeds to gut him.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2013)

Let Obito die, his story bores the fuck out of me. Time to move onto something else, GAWL.

This zombie-plant vs friendship war has dragged on far too long.


----------



## navy (Nov 3, 2013)

It's too early for Obito to convert. A couple more flashbacks should do it.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 3, 2013)

I predict a Rock-Paper-Scissors between Nardo and Obdo!


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 3, 2013)

i like this one 

but i think obito will "hold narutos hand" (this sounds weird  ).
seems like obitos time is over.
does anyone know how many chapters this volume have until it ends ?
maybe kishi will show us madara first in the last chapter of this volume or so...


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 3, 2013)

Obito gets TnJ'd and everyones cool and shit

Suddenly, a hand touches Obito's back.

"This is for Neji!"

Obito slumps to the ground with his internal organs completely liquified

Standing over his lifeless corpse is Golden Byakugam Hinata


----------



## Doge (Nov 3, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Obito refuses Naruto's TnJ and returns to the battlefield.
> 
> Madara tries to use his trump card ad it's left as the cliffhanger.
> 
> Next chapter Obito trolls Madara and casts the Mugen Tsukuyomi.



Then Mugen Tsukuyomi gets fodderized and the story returns to being ridiculous.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 3, 2013)

another chapter of bullshit. TNJ is at least 3 chapters minimum.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> another chapter of bullshit. TNJ is at least 3 chapters minimum.



True! But once it ends, Naruto will face true despair.


Like I, before I ad-blocked Csdabest's sig.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Ever since Kishi/Naruto had the interview/crossover with Shima/Toriko, I wanted him to give us the power levels we see in Toriko.
> 
> Like Madara summoning 100 meteors, BM Naruto having country level punches, and etc.
> 
> I hope we have a legit battle in the upcoming chapters with either Madara or Humanoid Juubi..



Madara is out of the question, the resolution of his character will be met in his fight with Hashirama.



Jeαnne said:


> This only leaves us with Sasuke to clash ideals with Madara, there is no way out.



Sasuke does not care about Madara

Madara does not care about Sasuke. 

Remember when you and your brood were saying that Madara will immediately take an interest in Sasuke once he joined the fight, look what happened


----------



## Weapon (Nov 3, 2013)

I think Sasuke and Madara will clash, Madara's trump card will be a power up and Sasuke will know about it and will also need it to be able to destroy Konoha / Contest Naruto / Destroy Bijuu's if that's his ideal.

Like someone said, their motives and goals don't align but the one thing they will have in common will most likely be that trump card / power up. 

*cough*God Tree Fruit*cough*


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2013)

Hopefully the plot begins inching its way over to Madara. Obito is most likely going to live and might find his closure   delayed. Madara needs to take over asap.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2013)

The Bijuu are finally free!!!!!!!!! The tears that shall come to my eyes!


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 3, 2013)

Naruto: I'm the world's #1 unpredictable ninja.
Obito:I'm the world's #1 unpredictable bad guy

Naruto: Take this! Rasengan! Got a sad story? Ok now follow me.
Obito: Don't come inside me! No not a rasengan! Ok now I will be good again.


----------



## auem (Nov 3, 2013)

i expect 2 more chapters mostly talk..action will begin close to the end of this volume(3-4 chapters to go)....


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2013)

I just want it to end already 

I am glade the TNJ was short but I really REALLY fear next chapter being about thinking about his TNJ


----------



## Weapon (Nov 4, 2013)

I hope the chapter ends the TNJ in a few panels, because then we can see something big happen this chapter then setup of the last part of this war.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 4, 2013)

I badly want tnj to end this chapter but unfortunately it wont happen. Kishi will troll us again.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 4, 2013)

I predict the late-coming preview last week.

Madras reveals sth and shits Naruto pants. 

Just leave Failbito away, he tortures the manga too long.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 4, 2013)

If Juubi is already in it's final form, Madara's attempt to control it will most likely fail considering he even said that he will not be able to control Juubi if he is not a Junchuriki..


----------



## Monna (Nov 4, 2013)

Hopefully we get more talking. These dialog-heavy chapters are entertaining as we get to see Naruto dissect Obito's character. This week we should finally reach some sort of verdict.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 4, 2013)

Predict Hashirama summoning the Buddha, Madara use Full Susano and they fight.

Minato becomes Evil and fight with Tobirama.

Hiruzen Use The Strongest Jutsu no Jutsu and fight with the Tree.

No Naruto/Obito talking. 

Kakashi awake EMS and can absorb objects from the world sitting in the box dimension.


No fodders, no Sakura.


In the end of chapter Itachi fall down from the sky.
We see Rinnengan in his eyes.

Itachi: "SHINRA TENSEI!"


Editor's note: WHAT A TWIST!!!
NF crashes.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If Juubi is already in it's final form, Madara's attempt to control it will most likely fail considering he even said that he will not be able to control Juubi if he is not a Junchuriki..



its ok. senju dna fixes that problem


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2013)

There are no longer ifs regarding the Juubi's final form. It's the Shinju. Gyuuki confirmed it.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Nov 4, 2013)

Gai sacrifices himself and goes 8-Gates and kills everyone to save us from all of this bullshit


----------



## GoldenMic (Nov 4, 2013)

I predict we will never see 8-Gate by Gai.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 4, 2013)

I predict 8 Gate Gai only lasts about 1/3rd of a chapter before he dies.

Because it's Kishi.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 4, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> There are no longer ifs regarding the Juubi's final form. It's the Shinju. Gyuuki confirmed it.




Thinking about it, how Kishimoto (by his own confession) is an avid gamer, and that he took many character designs and concepts from 90's video games: 



And that Edo Tensei was roughly based on the Homunculi Soul Transfusion and the Sovereign's Rite in Valkyrie Profile. I'm beginning to wonder if the Shinju/Fruit backstory was based on the Divine Tree in Legend of Dragoon: 



It is said that the 108th fruit of the Divine Tree gives birth to the Virage Embryo, the God of Destruction. Birthed by the tree in order to eradicate the current species so that new species can be born (cycle of creation-destruction-rebirth) so in order to prevent this and avoid extinction, the people in LoD separated the Virage Embryo's soul fom his body, and hurled its body into the sky which became the Moon that never sets:


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2013)

So maybe that is why shinju was enraged when the bitch eat the fruit , that fruit would have ended all humans and their wars and a new dawn would have risen , thats a good motivation after all its the cycle of life and shinju was doing his job . Fucking kaguya ruined the cycle... Juubi for FV kill the humans !


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 4, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So maybe that is why shinju was enraged when the bitch eat the fruit , that fruit would have ended all humans and their wars and a new dawn would have risen , thats a good motivation after all its the cycle of life and shinju was doing his job . Fucking kaguya ruined the cycle... Juubi for FV kill the humans !



Well, the Shinju story introduced the plot of human transgression, how Kaguya, Hagoromo and humanity stole chakra from the tree, so the next possible plot outcome is divine retribution, wherein the Shinju or the Fruit will enact punishment upon the sinners.


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> its ok. senju dna fixes that problem


Except, Madara had Senju DNA when he stated it would be difficult to control it without becoming the Jin.

I guess he could just wing it and hope it works out, though.



CuteJuubi said:


> Thinking about it, how Kishimoto (by his own confession) is an avid gamer, and that he took many character designs and concepts from 90's video games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy motherfucking shit! 

Definitely inspiration.

Was there a villain who tried to become the host of the tree?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2013)

Obito revives the one he dies except for neji because the juubi destroyed his body when he attack the alliance


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Holy motherfucking shit!
> 
> Definitely inspiration.
> 
> Was there a villain who tried to become the host of the tree?



Well as far as I can remember, when the 108th Fruit's body was sealed and became the Moon that never sets, and when the container of its soul was shattered, the soul of the Fruit reincarnated into the Moon Child. And there were factions who sought to use her power like Emperor Diaz (who fooled  another antagonist: Lloyd) by saying that the Moon Child will bring eternal happiness but in truth he knows the Moon Child will bring total destruction and his true intention was for that to happen to rebirth the world anew.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 4, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> its ok. senju dna fixes that problem



But he already had it when he said it. 


CuteJuubi said:


> Thinking about it, how Kishimoto (by his own confession) is an avid gamer, and that he took many character designs and concepts from 90's video games:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kishi copying again.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2013)

Good work cutejuubi , you should post that on the juubi fanclub. ????? Do we have early release or normal release for this chapter ?


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Well as far as I can remember, when the 108th Fruit's body was sealed and became the Moon that never sets, and when the container of its soul was shattered, the soul of the Fruit reincarnated into the Moon Child. And there were factions who sought to use its power like Emperor Diaz (who fooled  another antagonist: Lloyd) by saying that the Moon Child will bring eternal happiness but in truth he knows the Moon Child will bring total destruction and his true intention was for that to happen to rebirth the world anew.


I guess that could relate to Obito and Madara trying to make the world anew with Mugen Tsukuyomi, causing great destruction in the name of peace, but that's probably stretching it.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I guess that could relate to Obito and Madara trying to make the world anew with Mugen Tsukuyomi, causing great destruction in the name of peace, but that's probably stretching it.



Yeah kinda, but another funny similarity is that when the Moon Child is born, the Moon that never sets glows crimson red:


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Sasuke does not care about Madara
> 
> Madara does not care about Sasuke.
> 
> Remember when you and your brood were saying that Madara will immediately take an interest in Sasuke once he joined the fight, look what happened



learn to have patience , you know what will happen later when you are proven wrong 

you are saying this when Madara's turn in fact didnt even come, when it does, then we will be able to tell what will happen between them. For now, its no different than before, Kishi must finish Obito's turn first. If you cant see this, well im sorry, just brace yourself .


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2013)

The fact that we haven't seen Madara's thoughts on Sasuke, indicates that Kishimoto is waiting for the right moment, just seeing one of his own would at least cause him to think ''A fellow Uchiha eh'', similar to his reaction when he found out Naruto was an Uzumaki. I think that when he fails, he will communicate with him through his sharingan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2013)

But Madara only gives a shit for hashirama so why should he care about sasuke, his an uchiha and much weaker then him , if someone else should get madara atention it would be naruto because naruto is compared with hashirama and madara is a hash fan and revival


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The fact that we haven't seen Madara's thoughts on Sasuke, indicates that Kishimoto is waiting for the right moment, just seeing one of his own would at least cause him to think ''A fellow Uchiha eh'', similar to his reaction when he found out Naruto was an Uzumaki. I think that when he fails, he will communicate with him through his sharingan.


Yeah, for me its obvious by now that Kishi is handling one plot at a time, alternating. He has too many characters on the battlefield and he cant keep it up, so he must do it in parts. I mean, the way that he has been holding Madara down is so obvious, and he is, at the same time, holding Hashirama down too.

I say that Kishi has two lines to follow, one involves Obito and Naruto, their clash of views, and basically Naruto showing him how he is wrong, the other one will be what started with the ones who know everything arc, and it will involve Madara, Sasuke, Naruto and Hashirama.

Kishi didnt make Sasuke aware of Madara's history for nothing, and he also made Sasuke have an unfinished mission regarding Madara, Itachi's mission.

It would be easier to claim that they wont get a huge interaction if they had already acknowledged each other on the battlefield. By now it really feels like Kishi is saving it, because when it starts, it means a new phase of the war and it will go all the way in to Madara's own end.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 4, 2013)

Madara and Sasuke talking? I really hope Madara guts him. There's no need to talk about feelings, especially between two uchiha.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The fact that we haven't seen Madara's thoughts on Sasuke, indicates that Kishimoto is waiting for the right moment, just seeing one of his own would at least cause him to think ''A fellow Uchiha eh'', similar to his reaction when he found out Naruto was an Uzumaki. I think that when he fails, he will communicate with him through his sharingan.



madara is there , he did see sasuke but no comment was made , and a fellow uchiha WTF obito is an uchiha to you know. I mean why should he care... He said mito's clan cuz that is hashirama wife and madara is suspected of destroying uzioshikagure , madara has no ties with sasuke unless he says you look like izuna and goes softy but i doubt that


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> But Madara only gives a shit for hashirama so why should he care about sasuke, his an uchiha and much weaker then him , if someone else should get madara atention it would be naruto because naruto is compared with hashirama and madara is a hash fan and revival



Cant you see the big deal here? 

Sasuke holds about the same relation to Madara as Naruto does to Obito.

Remember when Obito didnt seem to care that much about Naruto, and thought that he was just a pawn? See where they are at now.

*Madara doesnt even know who Sasuke is, and its not only about being Uchiha*.* Let Madara know, then we can judge if he will care or not.*

For now, everything is pointing that it will be an important interaction, mainly considering how Kishi is holding it back and how much previous knowledge Sasuke has purposedly received about Madara.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Except, Madara had Senju DNA when he stated it would be difficult to control it without becoming the Jin.
> 
> I guess he could just wing it and hope it works out, though.



more senju dna needed


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Madara and Sasuke talking? I really hope Madara guts him. There's no need to talk about feelings, especially between two uchiha.




He cared, and there is a reason why Kishi showed that he cared.

Doesnt Madara's words sound similar to something that is happening right now? Come on.

Madara is one of the characters with the most backstory development, he will definitely need closure... and to reach this closure, we must realize that his old self wont be forgotten. 

Madara wont remain a puddle of "not care" forever, he will just not care as long as Kishi still needs him to not care, while its convinient and he must work on Obito. When his time comes, he will have to care, or else the history wont work... the plot will not move.


Do some of you honestly believe that Madara will go down without Kishi mentioning anything from his own point of view? Not a single thing about his love for Izuna and their own relationship, when it has been refered to twice by now? Not a single thing about his own old beliefs... When Kishi went out of his way to show this to us from Hashirama's point of view, and at the same time left the VotE incomplete, as well even what in fact motivated Madara to make the decision of leaving konoha and attacking it over and over again... in a way that it can only be completed by Madara himself?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Madara and Sasuke talking? I really hope Madara guts him. There's no need to talk about feelings, especially between two uchiha.



Seems the Sasuke and Madara fanboys are gluttons for punishment  they want a Madara-Sasuke palette swap of Obito-Naruto's heart-to-heart talk


----------



## NW (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe Sasuke will convert Madara to parallel Naruto converting Obito?


----------



## Abz (Nov 4, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yeah kinda, but another funny similarity is that when the Moon Child is born, the Moon that never sets glows crimson red:



"The Moon That Never Sets is *a mysterious moon* that remains fixed in the sky, visible day and night. It is also referred to as the Divine Moon.* In actuality, it is the body* of the 108th Fruit *of the Divine Tree, the God of Destruction.* When the Winglies found out about their *determined fate*, *they separated the body and soul of the God of Destruction*. *The soul was kept in a Crystal Sphere on Earth*, *while the body was held in place* by the five Signet Spheres *to prevent the two from merging.*"



*".........................Kishi....."*​


----------



## Sarry (Nov 4, 2013)

I am hoping we do not get another Naruto-speech or tnj again in this chapter. Anything but that horrible generic speeches.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> He cared, and there is a reason why Kishi showed that he cared.
> 
> Doesnt Madara's words sound similar to something that is happening right now? Come on.
> 
> ...


I didn't realise how much the previous chapters connected with, and contradicted, Madara's previous words.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I didn't realise how much the previous chapters connected with, and contradicted, Madara's previous words.



Madara started going down a bad path even in some of his comments as a kid. I wouldn't say that they are contradictory, as his ideals haven't changed much though. They just went horribly awry and it was a pretty natural development to who he is now.

But Jeanne is right.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara started going down a bad path even in some of his comments as a kid. I wouldn't say that they are contradictory, as his ideals haven't changed much though. They just went horribly awry and it was a pretty natural development to who he is now.
> 
> But Jeanne is right.



I meant that Naruto connecting with the alliance, showing them his feelings, contradicted Madara's claim that such a thing couldn't happen.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 4, 2013)

I predict Naruto wants to Obito why he dragged sasuke into all of this. Thats the only part he doesnt understand. And we find out abit more about Madara and Obitos Original Moon eye plan


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2013)

Once the TNJ ends, it's time for the Rinne Tensei.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I meant that Naruto connecting with the alliance, showing them his feelings, contradicted Madara's claim that such a thing couldn't happen.



The only reason Naruto could do that was because he shared his chakra with everyone. Not only is he pretty much the only person in the world who could do it, but didn't everyone just get his thoughts  and his alone? Naruto can connect with everyone, but that doesn't mean they can connect with each other.

That's not exactly what Madara had in mind when he said that. What he meant was what he later felt with Hashirama, even temporarily, when he stopped him from killing himself (hence him saying he knew his insides then).


----------



## eurytus (Nov 4, 2013)

Invading each others thoughts = peace..... that's so lame


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 5, 2013)

Naruto 654: Uchiha Obito talks to Naruto

Obito: Naruto, thanks for offering your hand but I need to tell you something.
Naruto: What?
Obito: Well, I have watched all of your fights on Zetsu TV. I have seen you grow up. And I've got to talk to you about something.
Naruto: Talk? What the hell do you want to talk to me about? I'm the main star!
Obito: Naruto, listen. If you think Rasengan and shouting are going to solve the problems that we've been having recently, then please think again.
Naruto: What do you mean? Rasengan is still as fresh and exciting as it was when I saved Tsunade from Kabuto.
Obito: Naruto. Naruto. You're a lovely guy, really. I love you. But, it's not working out. Rasengan has been done so many times. In Part Two you were supposed to learn a cool new jutsu about once or twice in every arc. Rasengan variants just haven't been cutting it. You waiting about 5 years before summoning a frog. 
Naruto: But I passed the Rasengan to my friends! The power of friendship + rasengan = victory! If I'd used the frogs all the time, it would have gotten old. It would have made Jiraiya's fight against Pain less cool.
Obito: Naruto, you were never good at Math. Jiraiya's fight against Pain was way too long, especially the ending part. Frog Yoda? Frog Fu? Fuck me. 
Naruto: But listen! I am going to win against you! You want to recreate the Matrix with your powerful eyes! Morpheus! Neo! Trinity! That sucks dude!
Obito: Alright Naruto, it does suck. My plan sucks. It was all a joke dude. My real plan was to troll the entire universe. I am a troll. Trolling is my sacred duty.
Naruto: Stop trolling me! Stop trolling inside of me! 
Obito: Rasengan is cliche! TNJ has been done to death. Now it's time for us to have a real cool battle to the death. It's time for a fistfight, you dirty little friend. 
Naruto: Alright then bitch, bring it on.
Obito: I fucked your mother's corpse twice you cunt.
Naruto: Let's go asshead!
Obito: Off with your head!
Naruto: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggggghhhhhhhh
Obito: Flawless victory.
Madara: 100 meteors no jutsu.
FPS Announcer: Mmmmmmmmmmonster kill!!!!!!

Next issue: The alliance defeated. What will Obito and Madara do next?


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 5, 2013)

^no, no more meterors. madara needs to show other jutsu


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 5, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> ^no, no more meterors. madara needs to show other jutsu



Asteroid?



.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Cant you see the big deal here?
> 
> *Sasuke holds about the same relation to Madara as Naruto does to Obito.*
> 
> ...



Absolute NO , Obito is the dark epic failed  version of Naruto . Madara is neither the good version of sasuke and also not the dark one....

We didnkt knew how much Obito sucks back then, we learned that after.... Madara has no mask

The last 20 chapters of  interaction was lame to nothing or just very very lame.

Sasuke knowledge on Madara helps maybe share it with Naruto cuz i really dont see a tie.

Sasuke: You ruined our clan i will kill you for itachi and konoha
Madara: Who the fuck are you kid ?
Sasuke: I am an uchiha !
Madara: I met alot of uchiha and i see you have EMS and you look like my brother lets talk 


It looks forced as fuck  and if you are right something like that will happen


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 5, 2013)

They are the only EMS users in Uchiha history, that is enough for me to their interaction. 

It's super anticlimactic if the last Uchiha here has no conversation.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> They are the only EMS users in Uchiha history, that is enough for me to their interaction.
> 
> It's super anticlimactic if the last Uchiha here has no conversation.



i disagree.... madara is a step foward haveing rinnegan active and his personality would be damaged if he stars spout shit like wow you have ems lets be friends....


i prefers trash talk like how madara said to tsunade.... let him trash talk everyone.... no important conversasion = no tnj


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually like the theory that Sasuke wants the Juubi for himself 

no I don't


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2013)

Naruto's tnj fails.

Yes, it's hard to believe, I know.


----------



## zuul (Nov 5, 2013)

^Not if you think in term of paralleles.
Takl pointed that the situation was similar to the one where Naruto was bitchslapped.

So someone is going to bitchslap Obito for him to stay in the darkside.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2013)

Bob Frankfurter said:


> Asteroid?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Supernova explosion?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Nov 5, 2013)

Hashirama will give Madara more wood


----------



## Weapon (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope once Obitos fate is decided it becomes a race for the new power up / trump card between Madara and Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2013)

After Obito, it's Madara's turn. Can't wait to see what his next move is.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> After Obito, it's Madara's turn. Can't wait to see what his next move is.



And after Madara , Orochimaru or the Juubi should be next then Sasuke 

I can already see kishi milking up to 2016 Belive it !

if only he would give a shit about his manga , at this point he doesnt give a darn


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2013)

my prediction 

well have some more flashback on obito's lonely childhood and as how hes closely related to maddy
just when obito  finally holds narutos hand he writhes in agony. maddy is doing the job in the outside,  




Golden Circle said:


> Naruto's tnj fails.
> 
> Yes, it's hard to believe, I know.



i found it hard, it was hard to find Oh, well, whatever, nevermind

last chap put me into a nirvana mood.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2013)

takL said:


> my prediction
> 
> well have some more flashback on obito's lonely childhood and as how hes closely related to maddy
> just when obito  finally holds narutos hand he writhes in agony. maddy is doing the job in the outside,
> ...



you know that the raw said that obito was full of BS 

i know you got angry.... you should tell the NF members to


----------



## zuul (Nov 5, 2013)

takL said:


> my prediction
> 
> well have some more flashback on obito's lonely childhood and as how hes closely related to maddy
> just when obito  finally holds narutos hand he writhes in agony. maddy is doing the job in the outside,
> ...



That would make a sort of Madara/Hinata parallele and that cracks me up to be honest. 
Who could have though of such a mismatched parallolz.


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> you know that the raw said that obito was full of BS



yep. naruto doesnt go easy on obito.  he states obit is full of it.

"I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us

A mulatto (an uchiha with senju cells), an albino (bleached)
A mosquito(with the stupid wings n shit), my libido(his madonna rin-chan!)

A denial, a denial
A denial, a denial
A denial, a denial
A denial, a denial
A denial"

kish must have been playing  Nevermind while writing the last chap.



zuul said:


> That would make a sort of Madara/Hinata parallele and that cracks me up to be honest.
> Who could have though of such a mismatched parallolz.



why hinata?


----------



## zuul (Nov 5, 2013)

takL said:


> why hinata?


Because she ruined Obito's TNJ and brought Nardo back to the good guys side, and if you're right Mada will ruin Nardo's Tnj and brings Obito's back to the bad guys side.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2013)

Hopefully Sasuke steps in and kills Obito. Or some shit changes. Im getting sick of all the dumb care bear talk.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 5, 2013)

I predict Obito is going to take Naruto's hand, but it is too late, the 15 minutes time limit is over and the Moon Eye Plan starts.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 5, 2013)

how does it feel to know zetsu is the weakest akatsuki memeber


----------



## NW (Nov 5, 2013)

In addition to the parallel between Obito trying to convert Naruto but Hinata slapping him out of it, there's also this.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Gee, what does this bring to mind?


*Spoiler*: __ 










This seems to be paralleling both the scene where Hinata stopped Naruto from taking Obito's hand and the time when Naruto and they went into that white realm where Naruto commenced the TnJ, just like what happened between Obito and Naruto. In my opinion, this seems to show that Obito will resist TnJ again like he did with Kakashi and now he'll cast the Mugen Tsukuyomi, similar to how he absorbed the Juubi after resisting Kakashi's TnJ. 

This chapter also parallels Obito's TnJ to Kakashi, who resisted it at first as well.

So yeah.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2013)

If Obito refuses, I expect from Naruto to release "TNJ version 2.0"... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or him to release the "Fuuton: Rasenpakuto's ultimate getsuga tensho no jutsu"!


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 5, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> how does it feel to know zetsu is the weakest akatsuki memeber



I still believe that Black Zetsu will make a giant comeback and plot twist, because everyone feels that Zetsu is a weak fodder level ninja right now.

Black is still alive, and White could still regenerate from the spore that Obito left on Kabuto.

I'm waiting...​


----------



## Mayweather (Nov 5, 2013)

Croosing my fingers for Obito's prompt and timely death.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2013)

Expecting a good chapter this week. Hopefully Madara does something big!


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2013)

Obito is being set up for some sort of redemption, so he'll probably wind up joining forces with Naruto (and forming Susano'o with Kakashi?) against the one enemy left, Madara.


----------



## Shakar (Nov 5, 2013)

If Madara kills Lolbito I'll give this chapter my first 10.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 5, 2013)

Prays to Joker that Juubi slaughters both Madara and Obito. 

I hope you hear my prayer, you too Sauron.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 5, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I still believe that Black Zetsu will make a giant comeback and plot twist, because everyone feels that Zetsu is a weak fodder level ninja right now.
> 
> Black is still alive, and White could still regenerate from the spore that Obito left on Kabuto.
> 
> I'm waiting...​



if you actually read the manga..... turns out Orochimaru used the spores to edo tensei the hokage.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 5, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> if you actually read the manga..... turns out Orochimaru used the spores to edo tensei the hokage.



Those were the spores on Sasuke, not Kabuto. But mentioning the ones on Kabuto suggested that there could also be some on Sasuke.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Nov 5, 2013)

It might look like TnJ failed in this chapter, but it will ultimately succeed in the end.

Obito walking away for now, only to come back save Naruto/Kakashi/some important Alliance ninja at the right time. Kishi loves these obvious parallels, might continue Kakashi Gaiden parallels he did with last chapter.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 5, 2013)

Hopefully Mads will finally do something that has actual value and impact.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 5, 2013)

Teuchi retturns


----------



## navy (Nov 5, 2013)

The manga couldnt handle Teuchi. 

I predict more flashbacks about Rin.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2013)

Found these spoilers Spoilers Obito's answer
Obito recalls flashbacks of the Rin's death Obito refuses to take Naruto's hand while reason. Shinobi Alliance got upper hand in pulling tailed beast chakra out of obito's body. Madara notices situation while fighting against Hashirama. Madara forms tiger handseal then Rinnegan glows along with his body. Obito drags almost all tailed beasts chakra inside his body forcefully. Naruto try to reason with Obito but Obito states Actions speaks louder/​means more then speech. When Obito is close to win then giant Sussano's Sword pierces through his chest from his back. Rinnegan's eyes are shown glowing behind Obito's body. -----Not farfetched given Kishi's writing. Glowing rinnegan sounds a bit too much though. 
edit - and madara doing tiger seal sounds like BS too 'cause that's what Gai did earlier to Madara"​


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm calling bullshit. Madara needs Hashirama's power to confront Obito in the first place. I doubt he'd stop trying to get the only power that can work against him only to attack him without it. It'd be incredibly stupid on his part.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 5, 2013)

Madara is in the chapter thank god !


----------



## gershwin (Nov 5, 2013)

Thats what majority would love to see. Obito rejecting Naruto`s hand and Madara killing him. Too good to be true


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Thats what majority would love to see. Obito rejecting Naruto`s hand and Madara killing him. Too good to be true



Half the drama of Madara killing Obito would be about him taking Naruto's offer, which would not only anger Naruto but it would present a total denial of Obito being able to redeem himself, even though he wanted to.

If Obito said "Fuck you" and stayed a villain, and then Madara killed him, it wouldn't have the same impact.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 5, 2013)

Glowing Rinnegan? lol


----------



## gershwin (Nov 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Half the drama of Madara killing Obito would be about him taking Naruto's offer, which would not only anger Naruto but it would present a total denial of Obito being able to redeem himself, even though he wanted to.
> 
> If Obito said "Fuck you" and stayed a villain, and then Madara killed him, it wouldn't have the same impact.



But it would bring joy to both fandoms. Keep Obito`s dignity and make Madara shine in all his villainous glory


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 5, 2013)

How the fuck could anyone tell if the Rinnegan eyes are glowing in a black and white manga


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2013)

why do people even consider these spoilers


----------



## NW (Nov 5, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> How the fuck could anyone tell if the Rinnegan eyes are glowing in a black and white manga


Beams of light could be drawn coming out of them and there's also sound effects. 

Regardless, the "spoilers" are BS.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2013)

Because  why not?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> How the fuck could anyone tell if the Rinnegan eyes are glowing in a black and white manga



Any decent artist can portray the different effects in an enviroment.

 It won't literally glow as it would in an animated scene but it will look just like it.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Thats what majority would love to see. Obito rejecting Naruto`s hand and Madara killing him. Too good to be true



not gonna happen obito will change and that is when he will die. he is not dying a villain he will get his redemption

hope madara does something soon


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 5, 2013)

People keep saying they can't wait for Madara to get his "turn" as if the Juubi is a toy to be shared but Obito is hogging it. Is that how lowly these boards see the Juubi at this point?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> People keep saying they can't wait for Madara to get his "turn" as if the Juubi is a toy to be shared but Obito is hogging it. Is that how lowly these boards see the Juubi at this point?




Juubi is such deception, really

I remember when I expected perfect Juubi to be such beast that would fuck everything up, even both Obito and Mads 

but im pretty sure that the overall excitement has more to do with Madara's character... i know that not all share this opinion but a fair number of fans around here love Mads.

And its one of the reasons why people are so impatient with Obito. Watching Madara just there being hold back after having a taste of him during the kage fight is like watching a meal getting cold.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2013)

^
Jeanne rubbing it in.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 5, 2013)

Madara doens't even need juubi


----------



## Azula (Nov 5, 2013)

hope obito pulls through this, just to see the rage and tears


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Madara doens't even need juubi


All he needs is an internet connect and his right hand.

Juubi is 3dpd. It literally is so much of a bitch, nobody would want to date it.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2013)

The Juubi is a fucking disappointment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Juubi is such deception, really




You mean disappointment.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2013)

Fucking storyline is a disappointment


----------



## Hiei312 (Nov 5, 2013)

the thing is after the way Kishi set Madara up anything beyond that seems pointless.

Madara can already summon infinite meteors  if he wants to. i don't the see the point of progressing beyond that in terms of power anymore. unless it turns into dragonball and the plot starts being about threats to entire galaxies and so on instead of just a planet of ninjas.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2013)

Luiz said:


> You mean disappointment.


yeah , fucking portuguese 


Juubi lost to Obito's will 

Obito thinking of Rin>Juubi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 5, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> People keep saying they can't wait for Madara to get his "turn" as if the Juubi is a toy to be shared but Obito is hogging it. Is that how lowly these boards see the Juubi at this point?



Most people saying they can't wait for Madara to get his turn are referring to him getting his turn in the spotlight. Sure some are speaking about the Juubi specifically but the sentiment is more general.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2013)

This arc would be so much better off if the first thing Madara did when resurrected was kill Obito and say "I'm taking over". And I wouldn't have to put up with all this wangst.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah , fucking portuguese
> 
> 
> Juubi lost to Obito's will
> ...



It shouldn't be difficult, though. The Juubi doesn't... have a "will".


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 5, 2013)

Nah fuck that i am still waiting for the form the shinju took on to fight hagoromo. Madara can have his fun whenever the time come but y'all better let the juubi breathe. He is the progenitor of the world who created countries.

Anyway as for this chapter obito will not take naruto's hand. That's my gut feeling...no way kishimoto left that as a cliffhanger just so obito can say "yes". Obito will try to force naruto to kill him/stop him whatever and madara might step in if he off-paneled hashirama.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 5, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> People keep saying they can't wait for Madara to get his "turn" as if the Juubi is a toy to be shared but Obito is hogging it. Is that how lowly these boards see the Juubi at this point?



We should just wait for the Shinju's Flower to bloom, hopefully what happens next is like the Divine Tree and the 108th Fruit/God of Destruction's revival in Legend of Dragoon 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_up0vsVaAw[/YOUTUBE]

 ^
Even the Moon (its shell/body) was plucked out of the sky to complete the Fruit's revival


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 5, 2013)

Luiz said:


> It shouldn't be difficult, though. The Juubi doesn't... have a "will".



Why would it not have a will when pieces of its chakra cut up had their very own will and personality?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 5, 2013)

Ninja Genius said:


> Why would it not have a will when pieces of its chakra cut up had their very own will and personality?



Because the sage of the six paths gave those pieces of chakra personality and will. He also gave them names and i bet even the powers they have.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 5, 2013)

Luiz said:


> It shouldn't be difficult, though. The Juubi doesn't... have a "will".


if it didnt have Obito wouldnt have fought for it 

Juubi is a pissed tree... thats it. Pissed Obito>Pissed Juubi.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness....


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm on my fucking KNEESSSSSSSSSS
PRAYING...just fucking PRAYINGGGGGGGGGGG the Bijuu are released! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2013)

Those that believe the Juubi is TNJ safe are na?ve. :ignoramus


----------



## RBL (Nov 5, 2013)

oh my god, i feel so nervous.
in few hours, we are going to see Gai opening the eight gates of youth


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2013)

No, we're going to see Obito's adult sized tears.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Nov 5, 2013)

You guys do realize that......there is no chapter this week..


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 5, 2013)

Waffle said:


> You guys do realize that......there is no chapter this week..



This is news to me. You trolling, bro?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah nope.


----------



## Sarry (Nov 5, 2013)

I am betting  that this will the reaction of most readers here after the chapter comes out





Waffle said:


> You guys do realize that......there is no chapter this week..



Ain't gonna believe that without proof !


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 5, 2013)

Orochimaru takes Obito's body.


----------



## namezox (Nov 5, 2013)

No chap this week.


----------



## RBL (Nov 5, 2013)

Waffle said:


> You guys do realize that......there is no chapter this week..



you must be trolling us.


----------



## RikodouGai (Nov 5, 2013)

Obito will take Naruto's hand, stare intently into Naruto's eyes, then rip his god damn arm off.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Nov 5, 2013)

Nope, no troll. There really is no chapter this week 

Feel free to stay up and wait for a chapter that isn't going to come out 

Night everyone.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 5, 2013)

> No chap this week.





> Nope, no troll. There really is no chapter this week
> 
> Feel free to stay up and wait for a chapter that isn't going to come out
> 
> Night everyone.



I want proof and I want it now. 

If you're going to come in here and claim things then expect to be asked for a source.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Nov 5, 2013)

Stay up and wait for it. That's your proof.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 5, 2013)

So many in here without their trollproof panties.

I never leave my front door without them.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2013)

Can't wait to wake up to a chapter


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2013)

Someone throw Waffle in a toaster with immediate effect.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 5, 2013)

Waffle said:


> Stay up and wait for it. That's your proof.


Waffle, I swear to every deity ever invented that if your trolling me, I will destroy you.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, these are apparently the spoilers, so I would presume there's a chapter;

NARUTO 654 – うちはオビトの答え
うちはオビトは凛の死の後、いくつかのフラッシュバックを思い出す
うちはオビトはナルトの親切手を拒否し、彼と話
忍同盟は尾獣チャクラを引っ張るで優勢を得た
マダラ通知のレポートか柱間を戦いながら
マダラは輪廻眼の輝きと一緒に彼の体として寅形成
うちはオビト強制的に彼の体内のほぼすべての尾獣​​のチャクラをドラッグ
スピーチの任意のフォームをナルトはうちはオビトを説得しようとしたがうちはオビト言及アクションは大きく、その後話す
うちはオビトは須佐能乎 の剣は彼を通して貫くとき勝つために近接しています。
輝く輪廻眼の目がうちはオビト後ろ示されてい
My translation of this script:
Naruto 654 – Obito’s answer
Obito recalls flashbacks of the Rin’s death
Obito refuses to take Naruto’s hand while reason.
Shinobi Alliance got upper hand in pulling tailed beast chakra out of obito’s body
Madara notices situatation while fighting against Hashirama
Madara forms tiger handseal then Rinnegan glows along with his body (Something like that, but I am not sure)
Obito drags almost all tailed beasts chakra inside his body forcefully(something about Obito winning and tailed beasts chakra being drag inside his body… I am not sure myself)
Naruto try to reason with Obito but Obito states (I am not sure but it may be like that)Actions speaks louder/means more then speech
When Obito is close to win then giant Sussano’s Sword pierces through his chest from his back.
Rinnegan’s eyes are shown glowing behind Obito’s body.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 5, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Well, these are apparently the spoilers, so I would presume there's a chapter;
> 
> NARUTO 654



Unfortunately that's just the fake spoiler script that was linked from reddit a while ago.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 5, 2013)

He's trolling. Don't be so gullible guys.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2013)

Fucking fake spoilers 

I should've known it was too good to be true. 

I miss Evil, and ohana's nails


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2013)

Lets see if Kakashi finally makes it back from Kamui-land.

Sort of irrelevant but I guess that the only one that isn't fighting in the Alliance nor has a chakra shroud and is helping in the chakra tug-of war (besides Yamato and Kabuto) is Choujuro. He stayed behind to guard over Black Zetsu many chapters ago.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can't wait to wake up to a chapter



Same here, I think I'll enjoy it better instead of pulling an all nighter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 5, 2013)

"Actions speak louder than words" would be a hilarious way to counter TnJ. 

Don't think it would make much sense in this context though.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Unfortunately that's just the fake spoiler script that was linked from reddit a while ago.



was taken from Narutobase and just reposted to reddit, actually


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2013)

another boring chapter that consists of tnj. hopefully the cliffhanger is somethin about madara


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2013)

Something is going to happen, "boring" or not.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2013)

For the next chapter....

What I want: TnJ ends, Obito takes Naruto's hand, Madara 's time to shine 

What I predict: Obito rejects Naruto's hands, more TnJ and flashbacks about parallels, horrible childhood, and Rin, while Madara is taking action (with or against Hashirama ) outside. Meanwhile Bijuus are getting further freed because Obito's conviction is getting weakened slowly. Then a clliffhanger for Madara's trump card (or another "take my hand, Obito" from Naruto) for the last page.


----------



## rubberguy (Nov 6, 2013)

As if madara ain't boring.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2013)

rubberguy said:


> As if madara ain't boring.



madara reveals history, secrets, jutsu. he's a lot more interesting than obito at this point. u only see him boring because he's been chillin


----------



## Deatz (Nov 6, 2013)

rubberguy said:


> As if madara ain't boring.



Madara has a surprise trump card to played at any time. Many people predicted Obito would be in the exact situation he's in right now. So who's boring?


----------



## rubberguy (Nov 6, 2013)

So you think madara won't be in the exact same situation?
 and there was a time obito has a lot to reveal too.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2013)

Evil said:


> Naruto 654: Uchiha Obito talks to Naruto
> 
> Obito: Naruto, thanks for offering your hand but I need to tell you something.
> Naruto: What?
> ...



God the spoiler is amazing. This is the best chapter in a long long time. Finally the Uchiha Cops can come back to the forum. LOTU / ANDO hope to see you soon!!!


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2013)

I miss when the Telegrams would be full of activity on a Wednesday afternoon. What the hell happened, guys? You used to be cool 

On-topic: I predict that Obito takes Naruto's hand and they run off into the sunset.

...Where Itachi kills both of them


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2013)

12 pages abit shabby, I still remember the 40+ pages. No Madara appearance last week means inactive prediction threads. Yuck


----------



## Obitomo (Nov 6, 2013)

So wait, is it coming out today or not?
I've waited ALL week for this, more so seeing it was early last week and I want something to read. Something good, that isn't what we got last week.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 6, 2013)

The chapter is great


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2013)

next chapter


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2013)

Must you get my hopes up, UchihaSage?


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2013)

Naruto 654: Nohara Rin

Naruto: Uchiha Obito.
Sasuke: Naruto, I will end him.
Naruto: Sasuke, this man killed my parents, he is the reason why I have the Kyuubi inside of me.
Sasuke: Naruto. I understand.

Madara: My trump card is ready.
Shodai: Madara, don't do this. It's not too late. We can settle matters.
Madara: If you can stand up now, then I'll consider it a settled matter.
Shodai: I can't stand up.
Madara: Then prepare for the eternal dream.

Naruto: Sasuke, this man is just like me. I can't let him die so easily.
Sasuke: Naruto, do as you please. I'm going after the real Madara. You stay here and do whatever you want with this degenerate.

Shodai: Ino, patch me through to Sasuke and Naruto.
Shodai: Boys, Madara has stolen my sage chakra abilities. He has my body and cells inside of him that can control the sage chakra. I am afraid to say that my sage mode has far more endurance than even your own. I can feel what he's doing. He's using a woman that has been infused with my own cells to create his own God tree
Naruto&Sasuke: ??
Madara: Hashirama, Naruto, Sasuke, I can hear everything. This is Rin. She is the girl who Uchiha Obito loves. I took her all those years ago and infused her body with Hashirama's cells. She has been growing since then. She is a power to rival the God Tree itself. And she obeys my will alone.

Rin: Madara-sama. Please accept my humble service.
Obito: Rin. Rin is alive. Madara took Rin. I can't do a thing for her like this. I can make the moon's eye plan come true. I can't accept this reality.

Minato: Naruto! That's my student Rin. In this condition, controlled by Madara's mokuton techniques, she is beyond dangerous!
Madara: Rin! Do as you are commanded! Clear the battlefield!
Rin: Great Earthquake No Jutsu.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2013)

Should be up soon, according to RMEU it's being uploaded now alongside the other Big 3.


----------



## Tomodachi69 (Nov 6, 2013)

The tentacle Hachibi got back turned into Ha(chibi) ahahahahah


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 6, 2013)

So what's with the pic? Looks legit enough.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2013)

Tell you the truth, I'm so bored of these. Actually I will read the NEJI vs KIDOMARU fight again
People in another thread said that fight is amazing.
Let's all read Neji vs Kidomaru
Then by the time we finish the chapter will be out

I definitely hope Madara and Rin will come back this chapter. I hope the spoilercomes true
I want to see the adult Rin. She will be so HOT.

Doesn't anyone else want to see a 29 year old Rin?

Tits bigger than Tsunade
Body hotter than Kurenai
Shyness of Hinata
Coolness of Ino
Nothing like Sakura

Will be awesome!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2013)

Sasuke will meet the bijuu and not want to kill them anymore. As expected.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, the quality of pic or the art style make me remember about the first season of Naruto.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2013)

Kishi's usual slopping standards


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh     Rin.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2013)

skip to page 4.its out.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 6, 2013)

Well that was hilariously bad, even for Kishimoto.


----------



## Joakim3 (Nov 6, 2013)

*I waited a week for this.....*

 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did like the part one Obito chocked the shit out of Naruto though


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 6, 2013)

Haha, in the end he still refused the hand.

Naruto had to force him to take it, like a child.

I'm not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2013)

*Fuck you, Kishimoto*

When Obito grab Naruto's neck, i start to BELIEVE in GREAT GOOD! 
But you just trolls!
The appearance of "young" Obito was kinda like cheat.
And the full chapter of nothing.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2013)

*My reaction to this chapter*


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2013)

i regret nothing


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2013)

thank goodness its finally over. this bullshit fight did NOT need to drag on any longer


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 6, 2013)

I knew it happened too early for it to be for real.

We almost had the GOAT chapter.

Almost.


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 6, 2013)

What did you expect in a manga aimed at 12-18 year old Japanese boys?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2013)

Well you all know what this means. 

It means Obito's been defeated and now he's just laying there lamenting his life. He hasn't fully converted yet. Before he dies he will have to convert and redeem himself. We're going to see Obito in that position, defeated, for a while until he's found himself. 

Now can people finally stop saying Madara's going to "kill Obito and take the Jyuubi from him"?

Can we finally put a nail in the "Madara will be the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki" and "Madara will kill Obito taking his power" theories now?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 6, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the part one Obito chocked the shit out of Naruto though



A full chap of Rin.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2013)

*Ugly faces chapter!*

What the fuck is this panels of fodders doing ugly faces?

Where is Madara?

Come on Madara! Meteor these losers!


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Did anyone actually enjoy this chapter?*

I'd like to see a show of hands.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 6, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> What did you expect in a manga aimed at (around) 10-15 year old Japanese boys?



12-18          .


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 6, 2013)

This may have been worse than 649.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 6, 2013)

nah at least now you know what kind of faces do they make when they take a crap xD


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 6, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Well you all know what this means.
> 
> It means Obito's been defeated and now he's just laying there lamenting his life. He hasn't fully converted yet. Before he dies he will have to convert and redeem himself. We're going to see Obito in that position, defeated, for a while until he's found himself.
> 
> Now can people finally stop saying Madara's going to "kill Obito and take the Jyuubi from him"?



Kurama (I think it was him anyway) said Obito would still have the empty shell of the Juubi even after they pulled the bijuu out, so regardless of what happens I don't think he'll be left to just lie there and think about what he did.


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2013)

The time when Obito will troll Madara again and cast the Mugen Tsukuyomi is coming! 

I won't lose hope! 

The chapter's title is just misleading.


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 6, 2013)

Having tea with Hashirama and discussing the weather, what else would he be doing?


----------



## Azula (Nov 6, 2013)

The panels of gokages and hiruzen and tobirama pulling along like common fodders made it for me 

glorious


----------



## Njaa (Nov 6, 2013)

Look on the bright side, lots and lots of editing potential with all *DEM FACES!!*


----------



## Evolution (Nov 6, 2013)

Rin was creepy as shit in that one panel...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not really seeing the big fucking problem guys. Obito turned down redemption. The young Obito stuff didn't work and Naruto physically pulled him along and he LOST. That's what happened. TNJ failed.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Nov 6, 2013)

I did actually since Kishi sped up Obito losing.


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 6, 2013)

I actually liked this chapter because of how Obito initially just said "Fuck you, Naruto". Completely surprised me.

Better then straight up TNJ in one sitting.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2013)

I did. Don't see what the big problem is: The legendary Talk No Jutsu failed. Obito flat out turned Naruto down and had to be literally dragged to lose.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2013)

>Enters the Telegram expecting for a :Fuck you, Kishimoto!!" thread
>OP did not disappoint.

On-topic: Such trollage in one chapter. I don't know if I'm going to cry in relief for the finished tnJ, or scream "Fuck you, Kishi!!" with OP


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2013)

If someone invented laxatives in Narutoverse they'd be a billionaire.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 6, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not really seeing the big fucking problem guys. Obito turned down redemption. The young Obito stuff didn't work and Naruto physically pulled him along and he LOST. That's what happened. TNJ failed.



What do you think will happen to him next? Do you expect him to die unrepentant?

At the minimum he's going to admit Naruto was right before dying. Depending on how bad it gets he could do something to help them like Rinne Tensei or some other jutsu.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 6, 2013)

all I liked about this chapter was the one page with all bijus out... good to see them again.... and I kinda laughed to see 8tails holding a little 8tails... like holding a puppet (and he had such hard times to pull that little guy out)

but that's all about it... Im just f...k sick of the whole Rin shit


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2013)

I mean as fast as the pacing was, a fair amount happened leaving up the next couple of chapters to cover high ground.

- Obito got defeated
- Obito rejected TNJ AGAIN
- Bijuu free.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I did. Don't see what the big problem is: The legendary Talk No Jutsu failed. Obito flat out turned Naruto down and had to be literally dragged to lose.



I dont think its failed,but Obito resisted more than anyone else. Eventually Naruto had his way.


----------



## Tomodachi69 (Nov 6, 2013)

He said fuck you... Then got memory raped on the level of an Uchiha by Naruto...

Obito, you fucking failure 

At leat we can move on to Madara, who's no doubt sitting around somewhere since his booty call abandoned him.


----------



## Language of Life (Nov 6, 2013)

They all looked like they were constipated.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not really seeing the big fucking problem guys. Obito turned down redemption. The young Obito stuff didn't work and Naruto physically pulled him along and he LOST. That's what happened. TNJ failed.



Actually Naruto's succeeded in TnJ-ing him; Obito just wasn't aware of it.

Naruto's words put those doubts in Obito's mind, which prompted him to have that weird Rin memory. It wouldn't have happened had Naruto not provoked him as he did.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2013)

vered said:


> I dont think its failed,but Obito resisted more than anyone else. Eventually Naruto had his way.


He didn't take Naruto's hand. Naruto had to force Obito and drag the Biju out. TNJ did fail.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 6, 2013)

Obito put up a valiant effort but in the end the TnJ hit him on a subconscious level.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2013)

The only face i like this chapter was Minato's "Like a Boss" Serious Face, while everyone else looked like with diarrhea illness.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2013)

Madara can be the only saving grace of this manga. C'mon Madara.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Being trolled by Obito and being trolled by Kishimoto 

But it felt so damn good that Project:TnJ Obito, finally, finally, FINALLY!!!!!!! FUCKING FINISHED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 6, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He didn't take Naruto's hand. Naruto had to force Obito and drag the Biju out. TNJ did fail.



He didn't force him without Obito accepting it. The last page was proof of it.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2013)

Im both excited and bored. bored because the chapter sucked ass, excited because madara is gona step in and change the situation around


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 6, 2013)

at least kishi gave us a ton of orgasm faces for people to use as their avatar.


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's gonna come out...it's gonna come out...gotta make it to the WC....nooo!!! XD


----------



## eurytus (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought Obito's gonna troll, then it turned out it's Kishi's trolling us.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 6, 2013)

this chapter gave me cancer, moreso than the last one


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 6, 2013)

...Did Naruto technically force himself on Obito? 



Poor Obito. He rejected it but Naruto took him anyway. TnJ cannot be countered.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2013)

Dat determination


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't even consider this a chapter. I consider it wasted ink on wasted paper.

To bad there won't be much of a fight anymore considering Madara is grossly outnumbered. The Juubi couldn't do the job, what does Madara, who has trouble taking out Hashirama, going to do against the Narutoverse...


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 6, 2013)

this chapter.

Dat TnJ


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> I don't even consider this a chapter. I consider it wasted ink on wasted paper.
> 
> To bad there won't be much of a fight anymore considering Madara is grossly outnumbered. The Juubi couldn't do the job, what does Madara, who has trouble taking out Hashirama, going to do against the Narutoverse...


Pretty much this.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> I don't even consider this a chapter. I consider it wasted ink on wasted paper.
> 
> To bad there won't be much of a fight anymore considering Madara is grossly outnumbered. The Juubi couldn't do the job, what does Madara, who has trouble taking out Hashirama, going to do against the Narutoverse...



the good guys were winning recently. now its time for the tide to switch to the villains side --> madara


----------



## eurytus (Nov 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> I don't even consider this a chapter. I consider it wasted ink on wasted paper.
> 
> To bad there won't be much of a fight anymore considering Madara is grossly outnumbered. The Juubi couldn't do the job, what does Madara, who has trouble taking out Hashirama, going to do against the Narutoverse...



Half of the chapter are panels of people looking constipated....I don't think I've ever read a villain who's that much an underdog. I want everyone on the good side to die, they just bully the villains with their friendship and feeling BS.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> I don't even consider this a chapter. I consider it wasted ink on wasted paper.
> 
> To bad there won't be much of a fight anymore considering Madara is grossly outnumbered. The Juubi couldn't do the job, what does Madara, who has trouble taking out Hashirama, going to do against the Narutoverse...



lol, it's pretty ironic then that you're always here every week complaining about wasted ink on wasted paper, basically wasting your time but I digress you'll be here next week at the same time once again complaining about wasted ink on wasted paper lol


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2013)

Speaking of that...

Yes, a faceoff between Naruto and Sasuke is waiting as well.
First of all 'beep!' come(/comes) back and because 'beep!',
'beep!' resurge(/s) from 'beep!'. And then the bijus gather together and 'beep' to 'beep(/win)!'.
This way there are many dramas(=dramatic events) planned for (/toward) the end and as 'beep' of 'beep' are going to fall like 'beep', your eyes will be glued (to the manga), I reckon.

???

The tailed beasts will fight now?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 6, 2013)

Naruto's speech had the desired effect so Obito really was defeated by it in the end.Btw it was good that Obito resisted it a bit at the beginning but that Naruto's punch with that"then stop featuring yourself as a Hokage"really starts the whole conversion phase.Good job Naruto!
And the bijuus are free,now I really hope that they will remain so or is more probable that Madara will do something to them?Mmh...


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 6, 2013)

I've come back from the dead to say *this chapter was fucking amazing*. It fixed everything wrong with the manga. You can clearly see the complexity of Obito's inner struggles as Naruto forces himself upon him to free him of his demons. He refuses -- clinging to the soil in which he was born, but Naruto takes hold of him and flings him to the heavens where a light has finally been cast upon him, and all of his insecurities and true emotions have been revealed.

It was RIN! All along, his first true love was his motivation. All this time, the manga had never once hinted at this. But now, we see. We finally see. It was that sweet little pussy that Obito never got to lick that was holding him down and rearing him directly in the buttocks. Naruto insisted that it was too late, you can't go rapin' no dead bodies and it was time to move on. But he had gone too far, and redemption was out of reach... so there he lay, wondering what could have been. What tight little butt he could have felt. But that was another life... another time... and no matter what, it would never be real. His "moons eye plan" was a desperate attempt to live in nostalgia, for the moon he had never slapped -- but it had failed. And all of this was for nothing.

If only he had chosen a different path before... but it's too late now... he refuses Naruto's hand NOT BECAUSE he doesn't believe in him but BECAUSE he believes in him. He knows it's true. But he can't run from his mistakes now -- he must die for them. The only way out.

AND END SCENE.


----------



## Lace (Nov 6, 2013)

"Just come you asshole!"


----------



## gershwin (Nov 6, 2013)

ch1p said:


> This way there are many dramas(=dramatic events) planned for (/toward) the end





> your eyes will be glued (to the manga), I reckon.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 6, 2013)

*FUCK YOU KISHI*

omfg .... at first I thought: YES OBITO, YOU'RE A GOOD VILLIAN

but then the will of Rin striked again ....

no words ... 

Btw, Madara masturbating off panel while his plan gets ruined by the will of Rin


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 6, 2013)

The power of Vagina strikes again!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, Yes, get even more Butt Hurt, it only serves to make me Laugh Harder.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 6, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> omfg .... at first I thought: YES OBITO, YOU'RE A GOOD VILLIAN
> 
> but then the will of Rin striked again ....



You summed my thoughts about this chapter perfectly mate!

At first when Obito grabbed Naruto's throat instead of his hand I had some hope that this might actually turn out to be a good chapter after a long time. And hell, even Obito might still go down like a real villain should.

But then...Kishimoto flushed it all down the crapper. 

If Obito would REALLY believe in his Infinite Tsukiyomi project, now would be the time to resurrect Madara so he could somehow become Juubi's Jinchuuriki.

Btw, I absolutely hated it how all the Bijuus were released completely even though Juubi-tree is just over there. This is stupid.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 6, 2013)

Rule 34 was most certainly in effect in this chapter


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2013)

i wonder if it was really naruto in obitos head takling to him  or obito just saw an illusion of naruto to question himself.



JAPPO said:


> It was RIN! All along, his first true love was his motivation. All this time, the manga had never once hinted at this.



come on.... didnt u read the chap 606?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2013)

takL said:


> *i wonder if it was really naruto in obitos head takling to him  or obito just saw an illusion of naruto to question himself.*
> 
> 
> 
> come on.... didnt u read the chap 606?



Naruto used the emotion jutsu , you know naruto can feel emotions dureing the chakra tug like kurama said , that also is a weakness for obito, emotions came into him and he started to realize

well im a fucking delusional retard faping to a liitle girl that would stab me now....

simple version naruto made him tsukuyomi emotion with a hit to the head


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2013)

This chapter and theme now in general:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9WOdnR-Nfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Naruto used the emotion jutsu , you know naruto can feel emotions dureing the chakra tug like kurama said , that also is a weakness for obito, emotions came into him and he started to realize
> 
> well im a fucking delusional retard faping to a liitle girl that would stab me now....
> 
> simple version naruto made him tsukuyomi emotion with a hit to the head



the hand that seemed to save obito was actually a final touch to pull the 9 bijus off from obito.

what a trick. nasty naruto is nasty.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2013)

When the mask came he stopped being a good villain he ended up being a pathetic character who was friend zone


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 6, 2013)

how many "FUCK YOU KISHI" threads has it been lately? 


Gabe said:


> When the mask came he stopped being a good villain he ended up being a pathetic character who was friend zone


that's why i am eternally grateful to have possessed the good sense to take a flying leap off that wagon when i did :ignoramus


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rule number 1 of the series, power of friendship beats all.


----------



## Cjman121 (Nov 6, 2013)

There is still no answers.


----------



## warmsheet (Nov 6, 2013)

I was smirking the whole time I was reading the "constipated" panels. I'd really roll on the floor if I saw Sasuke anywhere there.

Good that he wasn't pulling anybody's leg (pun intended).


----------



## Star★Platinum (Nov 6, 2013)

Gr8 b8 m8, i'd r8 it a 8.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Every week I go to the telegrams there is a "FUCK YOU KISHI!" thread written. And every week it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## celebrei (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't worry, Orochimaru will make his move


----------



## CuteJuubi (Nov 6, 2013)

Dat Kishi


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 6, 2013)

*OBITO GAVE ME LIFE TODAY !!*

y'all....OBITO done choking naruto's neck !! I was  my ass off 

he should do it again.


----------



## RBL (Nov 6, 2013)

everyone should do that, not only obito


----------



## Moeka (Nov 6, 2013)

yeah I actually felt really happy when he did that!!!! ;D
but then x__x


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 6, 2013)

Best part of chapter. No contest for it.


----------



## zan (Nov 6, 2013)

*fucking really?*

fucking really  has naruto hit the bottom of the barrow of  plot and plot ending...

am sorry but the mega war to save the world...an  tug of war ... a tug of war saved the word... and a memory of a dead girl.......really...fucking really......


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 6, 2013)

Dat choke on naruto i did not expect it at all. Imagine if he just killed him right there now that would've  been interesting


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder if all bijus are now inside naruto or are they free with no host... I mean we can see their full shapes.... but they still dont have a tail and are connected to narutos kurama tail.... like they are just manifestation of narutos chakra which now contains all bijus except shukaku and gyuki...


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2013)

then i saw this


----------



## Xeros (Nov 6, 2013)

^ yes, fuck kishi for trolling us.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 6, 2013)

Kishi ya fucking troll, I thought Obito was gonna choke Naruto to death


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 6, 2013)

yeah kishi did troll us.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought the chapter was going to get interesting and prove the haters wrong

It turned out so wong


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2013)

Obito certainly loves choking people


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 6, 2013)

The result was him being mentally raped by Naruto.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2013)

He was all show, no substance. Talked out, genjutsued up and completely beaten by Naruto. Some Uchiha he is.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 6, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Dat Kishi




  

 

Dat Kishi


----------



## Belly Ranks (Nov 7, 2013)

This arc in a nutshell:


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 8, 2013)

*This chapter would have been much better if Gai...*

...unleashed 8th Gate on Obito. 

He would've died but thats way better than becoming Naruto's cheerleader. Neji's fan should be celebrating. 

Our only chance to see the 8th gate has gone down the drain, I hope people's theory on Tobirama is true, I want to see the power that even surpasses Hokage's in action.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 8, 2013)

There are a lot of ways it could have been better, but yeah, been waiting this 8th gate since forever and nothing... we will probably never know madara's ms abilities either.

The alliance struggled but we never had the feeling that this was actually going bad for them, only fodderz died and main characters came out with some scratches on their faces.


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 8, 2013)

Gai and Lee can't die of chakra exhaustion/depletion with Naruto's Kyuubi chakra inside them.


----------



## takL (Nov 8, 2013)

lines from the raw 
#654  is Obito Uchiha
BGM









page 1 
obiNaruto: .....!
Obito: I will never go to ur side...! I have no regrets about the path I've taken either.
page 2 
obiNaruto:......  ... I said to you that...I could see (through you)...didn't I...?
Obito: ...!?
obiNaruto: If so (=if u don't have any regrets)...
obiNaruto: ...at this late stage...
obiNaruto: don't imagine yourself as Hokage!!
Obito: choke !

page 5
3 Kagebunshin Obitos: right.... the hole in your heart should be filled with yourself
page 6
A kagebunshin transforming to Minato: others can't be of any help. 
Obito's sloppy-ass sexy no jutsu, eerie Rin: now...come.
Come here...I'd never ignore you.
Obinaruto: can you wait a bit, Rin.
Rin: ?
Obito: !
page 7
Obinaruto: right...Rin doesn't even give a damn glance to the current you. 
The one Rin wanted to watch over was Obito Uchiha. 
Obito: !
Obinaruto:  ... t's enough already isn't it? …I am―
Obinaruto: Obito Uchiha!
page 8 
obiNaruto: Just come with me already! friend!!
obiNaruto: dont underrate 

page 11
"the power of the people dattebayo!"
Naruto: They came outttaaa―!!!

edit to correct page numbers


----------



## navy (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Takl, what was the sound effect when Naruto touched Obito's hand on this page?

Also, where's mah preview?


----------



## takL (Nov 8, 2013)

navy said:


> Hey Takl, what was the sound effect when Naruto touched Obito's hand on this page?
> 
> Also, where's mah preview?



the sound is "tug/yank"
i havent seen the preview yet.


----------



## navy (Nov 8, 2013)

So Naruto was trolling him? 

 Alright. If you see the preview please post it.


----------



## takL (Nov 8, 2013)

navy said:


> So Naruto was trolling him?



seemingly obito is trolling himself.


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2013)

*i am sorry but i am not complaining this time*

it seems that every time i say something, i am usually greeted with a "colorful" response to say the least.

one of those things is my discontent for this fight ever since it started. with time, people joined me and my hatred to this fight risen more and more.

however, this chapter............. this time......... i am pleased. 

do not get me wrong, the chapter is still shit. nothing happens of value in the chapter. no, releasing the bijuu is irrelevant for me because i have seen  so many people talk about this chapter but never mention that. it will have importance in later chapters but for this chapter, it was an almost universal "meh, so what? :/". i think several people have reached the "i know how it ends" where kishi does something so many times that it new events happening seem irrelevant because they end up like previous event which kishi treated the same way like the kages not holding as much relevancy so far aside from minato and hashirama (but tobirama was badass) as it ended with a "spirit bomb" ending where everyone is important...... yes, i have yet to even talk about the rest of the chapter so far. why? because trashing obito at this point is like kicking a dead horse....... that is tied down...... even though it is dead...... and is drugged up so it can't move....... even though it is dead...... and the leg i am kicking the dead horse with is actually the leg of a giant ass mecha  you see on gundum.

so why am i pleased this chapter? well, because............ it's over. there is no more "what if obito rejects naruto" or "what if obit odoes a 180 on us again". no, it's...... over. he has no biju, no shinju, no shit.......... it's fucking over.

i am glade for that. we will get more TNJ chapters and a renne tense then move to the other lame ass villain where his plan works but friendship defeats him and be done with it. 

then we can move on to another arc or to the end of the manga. 

i LOVE BITCHING about shit i don't like but this time, i am ok and you should be too 

just be glade about it.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 8, 2013)

tl;dr  version:

"I'm glad and relieved it's all over, Obito-Naruto struggle no more."


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2013)

^Yeah. Specially once he starts seeing his old self from Kakashi Gaiden in Naruto after he punched him. The words there were from Naruto, but everything that happened afterwards with Obito finding himself back in that field with his team, the other Obitos and his young self reaching out to him are the doings of his own torn mind, not Naruto.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 8, 2013)

addy its over when the* rin*ne tensei happens


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> addy its over when the* rin*ne tensei happens



i know, i know but....... it will happen next chapter if not the one after it


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2013)

Danzio said:


> tl;dr  version:
> 
> "I'm glad and relieved it's all over, *Obito-Naruto *struggle no more."



no  

the "obito bitching contest and the naruto fapping parade"


----------



## takL (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't celebrate just yet.
now that hes not carrying heavy chakras anymore he may well go back to the kamui space to have a long talk with kakashi, im afraid.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2013)

Danzio said:


> tl;dr  version:
> 
> "I'm glad and relieved it's all over, Obito-Naruto struggle no more."



ahahahhaha
wait you srs.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll wait 3 more chapters till the end of the volume to make sure of that. @.@


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2013)

^ you have too much faith in trollshimoto.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 9, 2013)

takL said:


> Don't celebrate just yet.
> now that hes not carrying heavy chakras anymore he may well go back to the kamui space to have a long talk with kakashi, im afraid.



Seeing Obito use Kamui again is a blessing  you should be thankful if that happens.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 9, 2013)

How many time have we been through Obitos death?  He is not done! 

Hell, I would not be surprised if he was still fighting Naruto into next year.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2013)

He is one of those things you cant remove from your shoe no matter how hard you try to spread them on the pavement.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 9, 2013)

What happens everytime you say "its over" regarding Obito Addy? Don't push your luck.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Obito certainly loves choking people



inorite Damn Obito and his Asphyxiation fetish.He always takes it too far.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 9, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Obito certainly loves choking people



It's an Uchiha thing, they like to choke their girls. Sauce did it to Sakura too.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 9, 2013)

Elia said:


> I'll wait 3 more chapters till the end of the volume to make sure of that. @.@




Obito is in the same situation as the Biju at the moment: they can be used as plot devices for anything that Kishimoto wants to happen. 

Which means that at the end of the volume we'll have more clarity. 

But Obito's independent villain act is over.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2013)

Addy already jinxed the next chapter I see.:ignoramus


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 9, 2013)

You complain so much that you actually had to apologize first before choosing not to. This manga must really grind your gears.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2013)

"Stop... Don't come inside me!!"

"Just come, you asshole!"


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 9, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> "Stop... Don't come inside me!!"
> 
> "Just come, you asshole!"



And we supposed to find that badass. OOP!


----------



## JPongo (Nov 9, 2013)

8th gate is overrated a bit and wouldn't even put a scratch on Juubito.

But Gai would have been a better sacrifice for the manga than Neji.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes,I agree. Gai need to die.:33


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> ...unleashed 8th Gate on Obito.



kakashi, i know that you're gai's rival and all but wanting him dead is too much.




> He would've died but thats way better than becoming Naruto's cheerleader. Neji's fan should be celebrating.



no one's celebrating cuz neji sacrificed his body at the alter of naruhina like a fodder.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2013)

i now realize kishi's greatest plan. 
you see, kakashi's fantasy came true. 



Revy said:


>




it's called Come Come Paradise.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 10, 2013)

how would you feel if obito phases through it since the juubi chakra isn't in him anymore. and then dies from 8th gate


well of course no one really dies from super dangerous techniques. not even death seal


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 10, 2013)

JPongo said:


> 8th gate is overrated a bit and wouldn't even put a scratch on Juubito


First time I agree with you. The problem is that people mistakenly believe that base Guy is already Hokage-level, which he isn't.


I think there is still we chance we might see the 8th Gate, though. Masashi hasn't forgotten it.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 10, 2013)

Gai is Kage level lol If you don't believe that you haven't been reading the manga. And just so you know Hiko I',m a major Itachi defender/fan


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 10, 2013)

The ass pull I really want to see is that when you open the 8th gate natural energy flows into it through your chakra network in perfect proportion for five minutes... then you die.

Thy cup runneth over.





JPongo said:


> 8th gate is overrated a bit and wouldn't even put a scratch on Juubito.


See above.





> But Gai would have been a better sacrifice for the manga than Neji.


Would've been awesome if Gai would've went 8th gate, saved Neji, and delivered some serious whoop ass before dying.

Would've been much closer to a meaningful death.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 10, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Gai is Kage level lol If you don't believe that you haven't been reading the manga. And just so you know Hiko I',m a major Itachi defender/fan


Nah, the only S-Class ninja Guy beat was weakened and lacked knowledge, and even then Guy barely won.

Guy himself implied when the Hokage made the barrier that Hokage-level was something that was out of his league. That is what the 8th Gate achieves.

I've seen you post before. You shouldn't underestimate Itachi's partner.


----------



## Jad (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Nah, the only S-Class ninja Guy beat was weakened and lacked knowledge, and even then Guy barely won.
> 
> Guy himself implied when the Hokage made the barrier that Hokage-level was something that was out of his league. That is what the 8th Gate achieves.
> 
> I've seen you post before. You shouldn't underestimate Itachi's partner.



No....

Gai said it was a ninjutsu only Hokage-level's could do. I wouldn't put it pass Gai if he couldn't do it as well, since he doesn't specialize in Ninjutsu. But to say Gai is not Kage level, and he beat a weakened character and all that jazz, and blah blee bloop - hate Gai talk.

Let's break it down, not much characters in the manga got a chance to defeat others, most of them were defeated by Naruto or Sasuke. Gai defeated a major force in Akatsuki, and not only that, but had the mind to actually capture him. Let that sink, he caught an Akatsuki member, the Bijuu-eater.

Yes, he didn't have Samehada, but that would have no made a difference. Let alone that, Kisame had the terrain advantage, and Hachibi chakara in his body. And we all know how much of a boost bijuu quality chakara can give a character.

Also, 6th Gate Gai > 30% Kisame is wrong. Kisame at 30% couldn't even put a fart of a fight against a 6th Gated Gai, finished him in one move. A move that he has now been strengthen. Not only that, but now we know Gai can dance around in the Gates by opening and closing them throughout the war.

Not only this, but Gai was able to tango (yes for a bit) with Obito in base without being touched - and without looking into his eyes. Something Naruto couldn't do and needed saving from multiple times in his Chakara mode (w/ chakara arms).

He also got the Hachibi to compliment him twice. A Bijuu, one of the 9 powers that rival the Narutoverse, and forced Madara out of a chapter. A serious Madara who said before he was going to catch Naruto. Also Itachi warned Akatsuki about him. I can keep going, maybe you want me to throw the fact how was tangoing with the Bijuu's along with Kakashi without a scratch, when Bee and Naruto were being kicked around. How about blocking the Six Tails second best jutsu? Or Tripping Gedomazou? Want me to keep elobrating.

Gai not Hokage level? Even though his rival was considered for the position. I know you don't like Gai, but you don't need to pass around false information.​


----------



## Alita (Nov 10, 2013)

Elia said:


> there are 4 chapters till the end of the volume, I assume this "BS" will continue to chapter 657 at least.~.~


How do you know there are 4 chapters left till the end of the volume?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> No....
> 
> Gai said it was a ninjutsu only Hokage-level's could do. I wouldn't put it pass Gai if he couldn't do it as well, since he doesn't specialize in Ninjutsu. But to say Gai is not Kage level, and he beat a weakened character and all that jazz, and blah blee bloop - hate Gai talk.
> 
> ...


Guy can dance a little with Kage-level opponents, but that is as far as he goes before being fodderized. He was even about to open the 8th Gate against the Bijuu. Kakashi was only a candidate for Hokage because Konoha ran out of options. Also, Guy wasn't dismissing the barrier as Ninjutsu-only, which he could do, but that no one the battlefield was Hokage-level, including himself. Moreover, without the Kyuubi chakra, he can't open the 7th Gate for long, as shown after his fight with Kisame and the shark getting away. Finally, Kisame not only lacked Samehada and thought Guy was using Ninjutsu, but he was injured already by Naruto.

I know you're a disillusioned Guy wanker, but you don't need to spin everything to over-hype someone who is nothing more than simply a Jounin-level character.


----------



## Jad (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Guy can dance a little with Kage-level opponents, but that is as far as he goes before being fodderized.



If you say Gai can dance a little with Kage-level opponents, then that's all he needs, because his gated techniques are meant for finishing.



> He was even about to open the 8th Gate against the Bijuu. Kakashi was only a candidate for Hokage because Konoha ran out of options.



So Kakashi is also not Kage level then? Come on...In strength he is, but at that point, his state of mind, he had his doubts. Hence why he was relived for Tsunade to come back.



> Also, Guy wasn't dismissing the barrier as Ninjutsu-only, which he could do, but that no one the battlefield was Hokage-level, including himself.



Gai is not a ninjutsu expert, so why does this matter? It's a Hokage-level ninjutsu technique. I know Gai wouldn't be able to do it as well. But that's all he was commenting on. You took that sentence and just stretched it so far your point doesn't make sense anymore. That's like Tobirama seeing Gai perform Morning Peacock, and saying it's a technique he can't perform, then say his a weaker person than Gai.



> Moreover, without the Kyuubi chakra, he can't open the 7th Gate for long, as shown after his fight with Kisame and the shark getting away.



The sharks getting away? What are you on about, he caught Kisame and the scroll.

True, Gai can't keep the 7th Gate open long, but we have no idea how long. We never got to see his max potential for staying in it, he turned it off, and after about a chapter, he then collapsed from the affects.



> Finally, Kisame not only lacked Samehada and thought Guy was using Ninjutsu, but he was injured already by Naruto.



Yeah, and Gai lacked knowledge when he fought Kisame and didn't know his strength, and got pinned into the water. Lacking knowledge is not an excuse. As a ninja, being able to hide your trump card is a positive, not a negative. Doesn't matter, knowledge or not, Kisame would have never outrun Hirudora, nor does he have the speed to keep up with Gai in gated speeds.



> I know you're a disillusioned Guy wanker, but you don't need to spin everything to over-hype someone who is nothing more than simply a Jounin-level character.



You and a few specs of people here and there are the only ones spouting Gai is Jounin-level. Honestly, you're embarrassing yourself.

You know, there is no point in discussing this further, you will dismiss my points, and I will highly likely dismiss yours if you go the route of saying *Gai is jounin level*. It's like trying to convince a rock it's an orange. Not going to happen. I just hope people read this post and are enlightened. I'm just amazed at how most people don't think Gai is underrated on these forums, posts like yours are prime examples.​


----------



## Krippy (Nov 10, 2013)

Lel. Gai is easily a High-tier around the level of Kakashi 

And before you call me a wanker, just know that I don't like Gai at all. But calling him Jounin level is some criminal downplay. Unless of course you're talking about his Base


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Nov 10, 2013)

Might Guy is obviously an above average Jonin.

But Kakashi is the genius of his generation which makes him better than Might Guy by definition, because he's from the same generation.

What's more ambiguous is whether Kakashi is the talent that (1) comes along every generation (i.e. Rookie of the Year); (2) comes along once in a few generations; or (3) is even more special than that. But anything more special than an above average Jonin has usually been called a genius...or has a kekkei genkai.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 10, 2013)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Finally, Kisame not only lacked Samehada *and thought Guy was using Ninjutsu,* but he was *injured already* by Naruto.


Gai had no more knowledge of Kisame's powers than Kisame did his. He couldn't even remember his name. Thus this can't be considered any kind of advantage in favor of Gai. Had he known then what? None of his jutsu works on Gai. Even his water bubble would've been ineffective against 7 gated gai. His blue aura pushes away water. 

Kisame was not only not injured. He was in the great shape after he restored himself with Samehada's stolen Hachibi chakra. 

Get your facts straight.


----------

